# GSD friendly apartments in Seattle



## oyemengitsamie (Jan 18, 2014)

I plan on moving to Seattle in 2016 (I know, two years is a long way, but I like to plan ahead), and I plan of bringing a GSD puppy with me. 

I've called several places, and they all have breed restrictions, obviously. 

Does anyone here have any advice? 
I've read that renting a house is the way to go, but I can't afford that right now. I'd like to live in an apartment.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

It's two years out. Maybe by then you will be able to afford to rent a house. It's two years out - rental policies change. BUT in any case I would not count on moving a puppy into a new to you rental. Puppies chew. They chew on wood work. Puppies urinate - inside, on carpet.

Last I knew Seattle was a high rent area and real estate was out of sight. Why Seattle?


----------



## oyemengitsamie (Jan 18, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> It's two years out. Maybe by then you will be able to afford to rent a house. It's two years out - rental policies change. BUT in any case I would not count on moving a puppy into a new to you rental. Puppies chew. They chew on wood work. Puppies urinate - inside, on carpet.
> 
> Last I knew Seattle was a high rent area and real estate was out of sight. Why Seattle?


Lol, everyone always asks me the same question... and I wish I knew "why Seattle?", but I don't. There's something that's always attracted me to live there. I'll be visiting some time in May this year to see if it's something I want. 

And I don't plan on living IN Seattle, on the outskirts... like Kent, or Renton. Much cheaper.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm moving to Seattle here shortly! Call a kennel club and ask for member recommendations. That's how I'm doing it, although I'm looking for property instead of an apartment because I have 6 of my own dogs.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

I always have had better luck with renting small homes and you will love it there I miss it dearly


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Mrs.P said:


> I always have had better luck with renting small homes and you will love it there I miss it dearly


Yes, it can be easier to work things out with an owner/landlord than large management companies. Seattle is a great place to live, lots to do and if you like hiking there's plenty of it, good luck on your search.


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

If you'd like I could PM you the property management company we went through and the agent who helped us find a small home in Tacoma their office is in Renton.


----------



## oyemengitsamie (Jan 18, 2014)

Mrs.P said:


> If you'd like I could PM you the property management company we went through and the agent who helped us find a small home in Tacoma their office is in Renton.


Yes, please!


----------



## oyemengitsamie (Jan 18, 2014)

Soooo, I've found a nice apartment complex that has a breed restriction, but no weight limit.

Is it wrong of me to possibly pass off my future puppy as Belgian Tervuren or a Shiloh Shepherd?


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

oyemengitsamie said:


> Soooo, I've found a nice apartment complex that has a breed restriction, but no weight limit.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to possibly pass off my future puppy as Belgian Tervuren or a Shiloh Shepherd?


Yep.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You don't want to lie. I hope you can find a place. Have to say I don't blame you for wanting to be in Seattle. I LOVE Seattle.


----------



## oyemengitsamie (Jan 18, 2014)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> You don't want to lie. I hope you can find a place. Have to say I don't blame you for wanting to be in Seattle. I LOVE Seattle.


Called the apartment complex I was interested in... told them that I have a puppy I'd like to bring... here was the conversation:

Me: "Hi, I'm calling in regards to your breed restrictions"
Her: "Oh sure! What's the breed of your dog?"
Me: "Uh, it's an Alsatian..."
Her: "Oooookay. Well, that breed is not on our breed restriction list, so you're welcome to bring him"
Me: "Great! Thanks!"

:wild: VICTORY! :wild:


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

oyemengitsamie said:


> Called the apartment complex I was interested in... told them that I have a puppy I'd like to bring... here was the conversation:
> 
> Me: "Hi, I'm calling in regards to your breed restrictions"
> Her: "Oh sure! What's the breed of your dog?"
> ...


That is wrong. And it hurts German Shepherd owners like myself when they find out.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yes, it's big time wrong. i doubt you'll be able to pass your dog
off as something other than Shepherd. so, you move in and 
management finds out that you have a Shepherd. now you
and your dog are the street within 30 days and that's if they 
give you 30 days. i take it you're young to come up with an
idea like that.



oyemengitsamie said:


> Soooo, I've found a nice apartment complex that has a breed restriction, but no weight limit.
> 
> Is it wrong of me to possibly pass off my future puppy as Belgian Tervuren or a Shiloh Shepherd?


----------



## oyemengitsamie (Jan 18, 2014)

Mrs.P said:


> That is wrong. And it hurts German Shepherd owners like myself when they find out.


An Alsatian is a German Shepherd... so I'm not lying. Just using a different name for a GSD.


----------



## nicky (Jan 12, 2014)

LOL...Good planning ahead. You are moving in 2016 with a pup you won't have until then? I dont even know what I am doing this week. lmao


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

oyemengitsamie said:


> An Alsatian is a German Shepherd... so I'm not lying. Just using a different name for a GSD.


It is deceitful and I urge you to reconsider.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

oyemengitsamie said:


> An Alsatian is a German Shepherd... so I'm not lying. Just using a different name for a GSD.


Your fellow tenants and your landlord will not find that to be a cute workaround. If you're in a community you're likely to have a property manager on staff. If you don't mind having to find another place to live with 30 days or less notice to be served at any moment then go right ahead.

However, kudos to you for planning so far ahead! Very awesome.


----------

